# Packers in Georgia



## goatwarehouse (Jun 13, 2012)

Are there any packers in the Southeast, specifically Georgia? I only recently stumbled across this activity and am interested in finding local destinations to begin with.

Thanks,


----------



## CASDOG1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm in upstate South Carolina. I'm new to goat packing (my boys aren't even weaned yet) but I've been backpacking my entire life & have been packing with dogs for 13 years.


----------

